# Kangourou?? funny vid



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2008)

A guy dressed up as a giant hopping mouse is one thing. A guy dressed up as a giant hopping mouse being an *** is quite something funny. 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k2rVguYZIzjfArLpob Loved it when he dropped kicked that golfer.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2008)

Eesh!


----------

